# side effects - metformin



## Fluffpuff (Mar 18, 2010)

I am experiencing really bad nausea when taking metformin which lasts all day. If I take it before bed the nausea is there in the morning when I should be taking it again but I can't face taking another. Any tips on how the over come this??


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am one of the pharmacists.

Metformin can cause nausea.

Recommendations are that you take the drug in the middle of a meal.

Also you can try (with your doctor's permission) to start a lower dose and slowly increase to try and get your gut used to the medicine if you cannot tolerate it.

Most of the time the side-effects wear off with continued use.


----------



## ajs0109 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Fluffpuff

I found this, i started taking one tablet for the first week, two for the second and then three and was very sickly, I went back down to two for a couple of weeks and then back up to three and now am fine, I have to always take them with a meal though as Hopeful Hazel said.

Hope it eases up!

Ajs xx


----------



## Fluffpuff (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks so much girls. I upped it to two and started vomiting. Going to call my clinic. xx


----------

